# Bear made on the Bulky



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Too much fun fur and too little time caused me to think outside the box. I used tension for decreases and increases. Thanks for looking.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

lovely bear!


----------



## judyb45 (Feb 1, 2014)

That is waaaaaay too cute. Well done !!!


----------



## janettamargo (May 13, 2013)

Your bear looks great!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

I have to admit that's just cute!


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you start with a pattern?
MK or HK?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Did you work him in circular ....flat...or a combination?.....He looks great!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

He's so cute a chubby, whats he full of?


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Super bear!


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Lovely! So cute.
Marge


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

Just LOVE it! Well done, if you are giving it away, some little one is going to love it too.

Sheila
Western Australia


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Love your cute little chubby bear. Well done.


----------



## Knitmae (Mar 30, 2014)

I would love a pattern or instructions on how you made your cute fuzzy bear.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

What a lovely little guy!!!!!!


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

Sweet bear.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Well done, he's just perfect


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your bear is so cute.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

He's lovely Boots. :thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow! I hope that the day will come when I can make a bear on my machine. I just bought a Studio 700 from a friend.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice. Do you have a pattern or just made him up?


----------



## dolores angleton (Mar 21, 2011)

So very very cute.


----------



## Aggie Marie (Jan 31, 2014)

Really, really cute!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Very adorable would love to machine this on my 155 chunky..well done&#128079;


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

How cute, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Very, very cute bear! Love her/him?! Looks like a little girl bear to me.
Well done!
Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Adorable!!


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Great job! She's adorable!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

excellent work!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Very adorable. I also would love the pattern! If you want to share or at a cost.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I make a bear too, but it no where as cute as that one. I'd be interested in seeing a pattern too.


----------



## technological (Mar 18, 2012)

I am impressed!!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love your bear!!!!!


----------



## heikeg (Oct 19, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you all for your encouraging comments. As always, I'm glad to share my patterns. But, please be patient for it. I need to work a few things out. And, don't expect too much. I give the patterns because I'm not a professional, so, patterns reflect that.


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

She is very cute. Great detail and wonderful knitting.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great Job! S-o-o-o Cute.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

KateWood said:


> He's so cute a chubby, whats he full
> 
> Just polyester stuffing. I tore into small pieces as I stuffed.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Can't wait for the pattern, but I will


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Really...just too cute!


----------



## ValeryR (Apr 9, 2013)

Adorable! Such a great combination of yarn and color.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I think she is so cute.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

darling bear, nice design


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

What a cutie. Nice work.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

How adorable!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beary cute..


----------



## bramhamknitting (Jan 11, 2014)

Grrreat Stuff!! Well done would you mind if I ask which pattern did you use?


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

bramhamknitting said:


> Grrreat Stuff!! Well done would you mind if I ask which pattern did you use?


I used a $ pattern. Very popular on KP.


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh, this bear is beautiful.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

technological said:


> I am impressed!!


me too! Also-I would appreciate knowing where or how to get the pattern..please share.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

it looks like a gypsycream bear to me


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

chickkie said:


> it looks like a gypsycream bear to me


Yes, I adapted the pattern for the bulky.


----------

